# new to this



## dewberry (Mar 19, 2009)

my name is eric from texas, i am 17 and new to all this
i got an old smoker to from a friend that the bottom of the fire box rusted off, and i am good with metal work and fixing it will be no problem, and the price was right...FREE 
i want to try smoking ribs first, beef and pork, any advice would be helpful on this, i would love to find step by step on how to smoke
please reply to this thread or send me a PM


----------



## irishteabear (Mar 19, 2009)

Welcome to SMF, Eric.  I would suggest that you take Jeff's free 5 day course to get you started.  Take some time and read the threads and ask questions.  There are many people here who love to share their knowledge.


----------



## dewberry (Mar 19, 2009)

i signed up for the coarse and when it was sent to me my stupid email trashed it as spam
when i tried to sign up again it wouldnt let me
does anyone have it saved away, and could email it to me


----------



## richoso1 (Mar 19, 2009)

Hello Eric from Texas, and welcome to the SMF.


----------



## vtanker (Mar 19, 2009)

Hey Eric. welcome I will give you a link to a couple of courses.
http://www.smoking-meat.com/how-to-smoke-meat.pdf

http://smoking-meat.com/smoking-basi...e-complete.pdf
These are from Jeff This site is his baby!
Good luck!


----------



## rejii (Mar 19, 2009)

welcome eric  you will find  plenty of info on here just looko at old post


----------



## bassman (Mar 19, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.  Glad to see younger folks getting interested in smoking meat.  When the forum is back up and running properly, it's much easier to navigate.  Hang around and read the posts, ask questions and before you know it, you'll be smoking like a pro.


----------



## bbq engineer (Mar 19, 2009)

Hi Eric,

Welcome. Great price on the smoker. It fits with my motto...

If it's free, it's me!

Get that baby buttoned up, it's time to BBQ!

BBQ Eng.


----------



## grothe (Mar 19, 2009)

Welcome to SMF Eric...post some pics of your rebuild


----------



## seenred (Mar 19, 2009)

Hey Eric, welcome to the best place on the 'net to learn about smokin' meat.  It's good to see a young guy who is interested in Q-ing.  You came to the right place.  Stick around and you'll learn alot.


----------



## fired up (Mar 19, 2009)

Welcome aboard Eric!


----------



## dewberry (Mar 19, 2009)

i will be sure to post pics
does anybody have a good walk through tutorial on how to cook ribs (beef or pork)?


----------



## vegansbeware (Mar 19, 2009)

Welcome to our little corner of the web! Congrats on the "well priced smoker", nothin' beat FREE!
I Wish I could help with the E-course info, I had it saved in PDF form but my hard drive crashed a while back and I lost about 2 Gb worth of BBQ recipes and saved posts
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 ! I'm sure if you ask around on here, someone will have have it, or you could PM Jeff or one of the Moderators directly and they could get you a copy, no problem! If all else fails, just surf this form, you'll find so much "how-to" info, people will think you've been 'Queing since you were in diapers
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 !


----------



## smokin_tarheel (Mar 19, 2009)

welcome Eric to SMF. Go to this link and it tell you about the 3-2-1 method. http://bbq.about.com/od/ribs/a/aa122306a.htm
read this one to for preparing you ribs.http://bbq.about.com/cs/ribs/a/aa022804a.htm


----------



## fire it up (Mar 19, 2009)

Howdy dewberry.   Glad to welcome you into the world of smoking.  When doing your ribs, if you have a little extra room, you could always throw on a fattie or two.


----------



## txbbqman (Mar 19, 2009)

Welcome to the family Eric, another Texan here. 

Looks like you have been given lots of good info so far, if it's not enough just be sure and ask.

Remember the only stupid question is the one you didn't ask.

I agree with Bassman, sure is nice to see the younger generation taking interest in our addiction.


----------



## m1tanker78 (Mar 19, 2009)

Welcome aboard Eric. You'll be smoking food like a pro in no time. Just read up on different techniques that people use. It even helps to look at old posts, not just the newer ones. 

What part of TX do you live? I'm in the RGV.

Tom


----------



## dewberry (Mar 20, 2009)

sorry im new, what is a "fattie"


----------



## dewberry (Mar 20, 2009)

RGV???
i live just south of houston


----------



## dewberry (Mar 20, 2009)

does anyone konw of a good rib rub?
i am looking for something sweet, maybe with brown sugar maybe???


----------



## carpetride (Mar 24, 2009)

Welcome to SMF!


----------



## smokyjeff (Mar 24, 2009)

_*Welcome to the board!!!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			




*_


----------

